# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  trazim endokrinologa

## latika

pozdrav  :Smile: 
otisla bi na pregled kod endokrinologa radi moguceg pcos u Zagrebu privatno ili u bolnicu pa da platim svejedno mi je, nisam iz Zg tako da neznam kod kojeg bi. pa curke koje ste bile pliz pomagajte ili mi posaljite na pp .
hvala

----------


## taca70

Latika, radi pcos je bolje da odes kod reproduktivca jer je to vezano za reproduktivnu endokrinologiju. Mislim da ti endokrinolog nece biti od velike pomoci niti moze utvrditi nesto sto dobar reproduktivac nece.

----------


## latika

hvala taca70, pa ja sam i mislila nekoga tko se bavi i reprodukcijom i endokrinologijom, pa ako znate nekoga dobrog za moj pcos preporucite...

----------


## taca70

Latika, svaki ginekolog koji ima subspecijalizaciju iz reproduktivne medicine se bavi i endokrinologijom koja je ukljucena u to podrucje. Znaci, mozes birati od svih klinika koje su ovdje navedene ili otici kod nekog privatnika. Ja bas ne znam da je neki od doktora posebno dobar za pcos jer su im pacijenti s tom dg svakodnevnica. Sta si od nalaza do sada radila? Sta kazu FSH i LH, UZV i volumen jajnika? Pretpostavljam da imamo i temu o pcos-u, ne pratim to.

----------


## latika

bila sam jednom kod takvog ginekologa i kad smo obavili pregled njegova je odluka bila stimulacija jajnika, al ja bi da malo detaljnije istrazim svoj pcos i uradim neke jos nalaze, mozda da uspostavim hormonalni balans bez stimulacije, citala sam da su mnoge to postigle sa metamorfinom...
odnos je LH 8.5 a FSH 5.6, jajnici normalni....

----------


## Cannisa

U vezi tog problema, kao što je pcos, sam ja prije nekoliko godina bila kod prof. Baldani u Petrovoj , mislim da je stručna za to područje.

----------

